# One meal a day not working for me...



## Bokeron (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello everyone, 

As the subject reads I just turned 39. I work out four days a week, M-Th. basically I fast all day long and hit the gym at the peak of my fasting after having not consumed a single for the last 20h. After my work out I have a protein power with good quality frozen fruits(kiwi, mango, blueberries, pineapple and and a spoon of organic peanut butter.

After I take a shower and have dinner. I hit my macros pretty well; for fat an avocado, for carbs brown rice or quinoa and for protein really good quality foods such as organic chicken, filet mignon, wild caught seabass. Stuff like that. 

On Friday night and Saturday throughout the day I cheat but with quality food; organic pizza, grass bed bison burguer, home made cheesecake, stuff like that. I don’t do any fast processed food. 

However I though I would get leaner and build muscle but I’m not achieving either.

What do you guys think I’m doing wrong. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 25, 2021)

How long have you been doing this?

What are your other stats? Weight? BF%? Etc?

Are you in a caloric surplus, maintenance, or deficit for the whole week?

What are you doing in the gym? Lifting, cardio, OR both?

Natural or enhanced?


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2021)

If you're trying to build muscle, one meal per day just isn't going to cut it.

Ideally, you'd like to trigger multiple rounds of MPS(muscle protein synthesis) throughout the day, and that requires multiple protein feedings in addition to your training.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you're trying to build muscle, one meal per day just isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Ideally, you'd like to trigger multiple rounds of MPS(muscle protein synthesis) throughout the day, and that requires multiple protein feedings in addition to your training.



This is just scientifically wrong as a blanket statement.
Most of the golden era bodybuilders ate 1 meal a day. If Arnold could look like Arnold on OMAD, I would say it's well within the realm of possibility. 

.02


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah as others have said, probably overdoing it. Im a huge fan of fasting but maybe just one to two days per week at the extreme level you are doing it.


----------



## Beserker (Feb 25, 2021)

Best you can hope for on that meal plan is to maintain strength while losing weight, a recomp at best. 

Welcome to the Underground.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you're trying to build muscle, one meal per day just isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Ideally, you'd like to trigger multiple rounds of MPS(muscle protein synthesis) throughout the day, and that requires multiple protein feedings in addition to your training.


What’s ur take on eating two to three huge meals vs the whole grazing thing ?


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> What’s ur take on eating two to three huge meals vs the whole grazing thing ?



If 3 huge meals make you feel like crap, affect your workouts, or are in any other way detrimental, split it up into smaller, more frequent meals. Find what works for the individual. 

I wouldn't do just 2 feedings though, at least for any extended time period.


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> This is just scientifically wrong as a blanket statement.
> Most of the golden era bodybuilders ate 1 meal a day. If Arnold could look like Arnold on OMAD, I would say it's well within the realm of possibility.
> 
> .02



I guess we'll just have to disagree then. 

But in regards to the Golden Era bodybuilders, I did a quick search and all I found was Arnold ate about 3800 Cals per day in 4-6 meals. Tom Platz also ate multiple meals per day from what I read. Admittedly, this wasn't from their mouths, so if you could link me something in regards to this, I'm genuinely interested.

And modern day bodybuilders most definitely do not only eat 1 meal per day, and I'm sure we all agree that the golden era bodybuilders pale in comparison. Training and nutrition has evolved, gotten better, more dialed in. So if indeed 1 meal per day was a thing, it must've got tossed for better practices.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 25, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> This is just scientifically wrong as a blanket statement.
> Most of the golden era bodybuilders ate 1 meal a day. If Arnold could look like Arnold on OMAD, I would say it's well within the realm of possibility.
> 
> .02



False. All of this.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 26, 2021)

Regardless of the goal, 
I've always ate every 3 hrs!
Portions are the only thing that varies depending on the goal!
Welcome to the underground!


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I guess we'll just have to disagree then.
> 
> But in regards to the Golden Era bodybuilders, I did a quick search and all I found was Arnold ate about 3800 Cals per day in 4-6 meals. Tom Platz also ate multiple meals per day from what I read. Admittedly, this wasn't from their mouths, so if you could link me something in regards to this, I'm genuinely interested.



I'm on the road right now. I will see if I can find the video on this. 



CJ275 said:


> And modern day bodybuilders most definitely do not only eat 1 meal per day, and I'm sure we all agree that the golden era bodybuilders pale in comparison. Training and nutrition has evolved, gotten better, more dialed in. So if indeed 1 meal per day was a thing, it must've got tossed for better practices.


100% correct.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 26, 2021)

The video was with Ric Drasin and one other guy that all used to train at gold's and he talked about how all of them would train all day fasted and eat one big meal at the end of the day consisting mainly of steak and eggs. He name dropped several guys that all did this. Then they played a clip of arnold talking about it. I'll find it somewhere.


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 27, 2021)

Bokeron said:


> On Friday night and Saturday throughout the day I cheat but with quality food; organic pizza, grass bed bison burguer, home made cheesecake, stuff like that. I don’t do any fast processed food [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You said it... cheat. Pizza is Pizza regardless of whether it's made with organic ingredients or not. Same goes for cheesecake. Not saying you can't have a cheat but.......
> ...


----------



## david1992 (Mar 2, 2021)

I have the same problem now. I like your diet plan, and it doesn't have any strong restrictions. I don't like the concept of one meal a day. What level are you at now?


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

david1992 said:


> I have the same problem now. I like your diet plan, and it doesn't have any strong restrictions. I don't like the concept of one meal a day. What level are you at now?



I think only 1 meal per day is a pretty strong restriction!  :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 2, 2021)

What are you doing wrong.... everything. 1 meal a day is not going to help you build any muscle. IF isn't an effective way to do anything unless you're dealing with some medical conditions.  As just a way to cut or bulk it's not a smart way to eat at all.

You will not get your Kcal in correctly eating 1x a day and your weekend isn't done well either (a whole cheat weekend).  What a great way to reverse the work you did during the week.  Homemade cheesecake and other stuff.  That's not healthy and not going to get you to your goal.  K.I.S.S is the way to go. Honestly, eat 5x a day. Keep carbs simple. Things you can easily digest without bloat and gastric distress. Protein should be lean sources so lean beef, chicken breast, turkey breast, tuna, etc. Fats could be avocado, olive oil, almonds, etc.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I guess we'll just have to disagree then.
> 
> But in regards to the Golden Era bodybuilders, I did a quick search and all I found was Arnold ate about 3800 Cals per day in 4-6 meals. Tom Platz also ate multiple meals per day from what I read. Admittedly, this wasn't from their mouths, so if you could link me something in regards to this, I'm genuinely interested.
> 
> And modern day bodybuilders most definitely do not only eat 1 meal per day, and I'm sure we all agree that the golden era bodybuilders pale in comparison. Training and nutrition has evolved, gotten better, more dialed in. So if indeed 1 meal per day was a thing, it must've got tossed for better practices.




Serge Nubret was a 1 mealer. He occasionally ate 2 meals a day off season.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

Serge Nubret's diet, for anyone interested. 

https://issuu.com/conradlivesyeah/docs/the_serge_nubret_diet


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

Feel like I'm talking to myself, here. 

CALORIES IN VS. CALORIES OUT TEAM ASSEMBLE!!!!!! Discuss. 

Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Feel like I'm talking to myself, here.
> 
> CALORIES IN VS. CALORIES OUT TEAM ASSEMBLE!!!!!! Discuss.
> 
> Hello? Is this thing on?



Yes, it's Cals in vs Cals out for WEIGHT gain/loss, but for MUSCLE gain or loss it's an entirely different thing. If it weren't, you could eat an entire week's worth of Cals in a single day, then fast the remaining 6 days. I have a hard time believing that muscle gain would be possible in that scenario.

There's an optimal frequency/range of feedings for that.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, it's Cals in vs Cals out for WEIGHT gain/loss, but for MUSCLE gain or loss it's an entirely different thing. If it weren't, you could eat an entire week's worth of Cals in a single day, then fast the remaining 6 days. I have a hard time believing that muscle gain would be possible in that scenario.
> 
> There's an optimal frequency/range of feedings for that.



So if the digestion time for beef steak, cooked rare, is up (depending on the study) is 8-14 hours...with one study claiming full gastric emptying up to 72 hours-- I see no reason to claim protein synthesis would be inhibited by a single large meal...or two. 

I remember watching some murder porn on ID network. Hubby ate steak for his last meal at 6pm. Wifey killed him in the morning. The contents of his stomach was partially digested beef (which, unfortunately was shown on tv--gross) was used to determine when he was blasted... approximately 12 hours after his last meal. 

Study on fast vs slow protein digestion showing no difference in skeletal muscle anabolism below: 

"The whole-body protein balance was more positive after minced beef than after beef steak consumption (29 ± 2 compared with 19 ± 3 μmol phenylalanine/kg, respectively; P < 0.01). Skeletal muscle protein synthesis rates did not differ between treatments when assessed over a 6-h postprandial period."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/23636241/

Also, this is the "what's good for the goose is good for the gander" argument in response to the sugar pre-work thread. Lol

It's calories in vs calories out...or it isn't--within digestive parameters, of course.

It's not optimal...but then again, drinking sugar isn't either. Defend your honor sir!


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

We're talking about building muscle, not digestion times, you're going off on a tangent. Muscle Protein Synthesis doesn't last as long as a takes a meal to fully digest, hence why multiple feedings are more beneficial...

https://www.researchgate.net/public...eal_protein_intake_and_frequency_for_athletes


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We're talking about building muscle, not digestion times, you're going off on a tangent. Muscle Protein Synthesis doesn't last as long as a takes a meal to fully digest, hence why multiple feedings are more beneficial...
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...eal_protein_intake_and_frequency_for_athletes



But Layne Norton is selling a nutritional program and advisory services. My study is just some dudes doctoring. Why is my study saying there is no difference in protein feedings regarding MPS and anabolism moot?

If there's whole, quality protein in the gut, aminos are being absorbed during the lengthy digestion period. Leucine acts on mTor causing anabolism/anti-catabolism. 

The difference is trivial. The 6 meals a day is bro science. Eat when you are hungry. Eat good, quality food. 

Admittedly, OMAD is somewhat idiotic for bulking...but amazing for dietary adherence in cutting.


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 2, 2021)

How are you going to get in a whole days worth of Kcal in a single sitting? It's not even logical to try to do that.


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Joliver said:


> But Layne Norton is selling a nutritional program and advisory services. My study is just some dudes doctoring. Why is my study saying there is no difference in protein feedings regarding MPS and anabolism moot?
> 
> 
> Admittedly, OMAD is somewhat idiotic for bulking...but amazing for dietary adherence in cutting.



Because your study is NOT about MPS, it's about nitrogen balance, and... 

Yes, that's what we're all saying. OMAD is not ideal, glad you're on our team.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 2, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> How are you going to get in a whole days worth of Kcal in a single sitting? It's not even logical to try to do that.



I have to agree 100% here. 

Maybe if you are on a huge deficit but some guys pound down 4000-5000 calories(or more) per day.

No way could I eat  2 pounds of beef, 6 cups of rice, 12oz of broccoli a sweet potato and a shake or two in a single meal.

To each there own I guess.

If you take into consideration that eating only one time per day will slow your metabolism to a crawl, I assume that you could get by with less calories but I have to worry about the strain that you would put on your digestive system and organs with that kind of volume of food being taken in all at once.

I like to eat. It is a hobby of mine so I have no interest in trying it lol


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> How are you going to get in a whole days worth of Kcal in a single sitting? It's not even logical to try to do that.



Of course it isn't. Everyone knows it, too. But everyone knew that drinking sugar water to power your cutting cardio is ****ing retarded too...but it was a 3 page debate where there only loser was common sense. 

This is why I absolutely RAIL AGAINST things like "if it fits your macros", and "calories in vs. calories out", and weird dietary schemes that are smoke and mirrors.  We are going to sit here an post MPS vs anabolism vs protein balance (which, contrary to CJs statement, That study specifically DID account for protein balance AND skeletal muscle protein synthesis) to squabble over virtually nothing. When the truth is I can find two valid studies to fight either side of a debate. All you have to do is type the point you'd like to make, and "pubmed."

Look at the failure thread from a few days ago. The average response was dietary. There is a correlation between drinking magic pre-workout, powders, dietary schemes like gomad, nomad, hoesmad, OMAD and other such nonsense exists.  It's just hard to eat right and people can't do it. That's why the average person on this forum wouldn't dare post their mid section. 

I don't like that people do not like to suffer and sacrifice to make progress. I don't like the easy way out. I see it as chicanery and the prophets of such thing as enabling the weakness of others.

So when I see these things, I'll attack. Because all the studies be damned, I know it doesn't work....but I for damn sure can prove with Google that it does.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 2, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Of course it isn't. Everyone knows it, too. But everyone knew that drinking sugar water to power your cutting cardio is ****ing retarded too...but it was a 3 page debate where there only loser was common sense.
> 
> This is why I absolutely RAIL AGAINST things like "if it fits your macros", and "calories in vs. calories out", and weird dietary schemes that are smoke and mirrors.  We are going to sit here an post MPS vs anabolism vs protein balance (which, contrary to CJs statement, That study specifically DID account for protein balance AND skeletal muscle protein synthesis) to squabble over virtually nothing. When the truth is I can find two valid studies to fight either side of a debate. All you have to do is type the point you'd like to make, and "pubmed."
> 
> ...



This why debating these things are pointless.

The "studies" and "scientific research" data can be google debunked at the drop of a hat.

If people want to try a new workout, diet or supplement that is the NEW miracle cure to hard work, go for it.

I know what works and I have 30 years of experience doing it. Study and research paper be damned, no one is going to tell me that all of a sudden things that have worked for building muscle or loosing fat for half of a century suddenly doesn't work now. 

There is no miracle diet or exercise that is going to give you better looking abs, arms or legs today then they did 30 years ago.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 2, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> This why debating these things are pointless.
> 
> The "studies" and "scientific research" data can be google debunked at the drop of a hat.
> 
> ...



PS: For those that believe that your research paper proves otherwise, wait a month and we can google another study that debunks your study...again


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Joliver said:


> We are going to sit here an post MPS vs anabolism vs protein balance (which, contrary to CJs statement, That study specifically DID account for protein balance AND skeletal muscle protein synthesis)...



Direct quote from the study YOU linked... 

Conclusions: Minced beef is more rapidly digested and absorbed than beef steak, which results in increased amino acid availability and greater postprandial protein retention. However, this does not result in greater postprandial muscle protein synthesis rates. 

But this study does not even compare single feeding MPS response to multiple feeding MPS response, so it's not even relevant. Please find me a study which supports this. 

You link a study to argue a point, yet the study doesn't support what you claim because it wasn't even designed to.


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2021)

I’m so out-brained I’m just hoping somebody can provide a 4th grade reading level summary of the outcome of this debate. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Direct quote from the study YOU linked...
> 
> Conclusions: Minced beef is more rapidly digested and absorbed than beef steak, which results in increased amino acid availability and greater postprandial protein retention. However, this does not result in greater postprandial muscle protein synthesis rates.
> 
> ...



Ok here you go. Study that proves eating a your protein in a huge retarded chunk is better. 

"80% of the daily protein intake at 1200, or a spread diet (n = 8), in which the same daily protein intake was spread over 4 meals. Both diets provided 1.7 g protein•kg fat-free mass (FFM)−1•d−1........Nitrogen balance was more positive with the pulse than with the spread diet (54 ± 7 compared with 27 ± 6 mg N•kg FFM−1•d−1; P < 0.05). Protein turnover rates were also higher with the pulse than with the spread diet (5.58 ± 0.22 compared with 4.98 ± 0.17 g protein•kg FFM−1•d−1; P < 0.05), mainly because of higher protein synthesis in the pulse group (4.48 ± 0.19 g protein•kg FFM−1•d−1) than in the spread group (3.75 ± 0.19 g protein•kg FFM−1•d−1) (P < 0.05).

https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/article/69/6/1202/4714952


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Ok here you go. Study that proves eating a your protein in a huge retarded chunk is better.
> 
> "80% of the daily protein intake at 1200, or a spread diet (n = 8), in which the same daily protein intake was spread over 4 meals. Both diets provided 1.7 g protein•kg fat-free mass (FFM)−1•d−1........Nitrogen balance was more positive with the pulse than with the spread diet (54 ± 7 compared with 27 ± 6 mg N•kg FFM−1•d−1; P < 0.05). Protein turnover rates were also higher with the pulse than with the spread diet (5.58 ± 0.22 compared with 4.98 ± 0.17 g protein•kg FFM−1•d−1; P < 0.05), mainly because of higher protein synthesis in the pulse group (4.48 ± 0.19 g protein•kg FFM−1•d−1) than in the spread group (3.75 ± 0.19 g protein•kg FFM−1•d−1) (P < 0.05).
> 
> https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/article/69/6/1202/4714952



Ok, that study did surprise me. But it's still a study on subjects with a mean age of 68 yrs old, studying muscle retention in the elderly. It's not exactly apples to apples with younger people trying to GAIN muscle. 

That is in no way trying to poo-poo the study you link. It really did surprise me. Fukkin old people!!!  :32 (18):

I didn't see the actual protein amounts, only the ratios. Perhaps they were eating so little overall protein that only the pulse group had a feeding where it surpassed the Luecine threshold for triggering MPS???

Edit: looked again, saw their avg bodyweight, so could calculate their daily protein, which was about 100g, 70% from animal products, 30% from other.

So yeah, I'll hypothesize that only that one single large feeding of protein in the pulse group even triggered an MPS response.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ok, that study did surprise me. But it's still a study on subjects with a mean age of 68 yrs old, studying muscle retention in the elderly. It's not exactly apples to apples with younger people trying to GAIN muscle.
> 
> That is in no way trying to poo-poo the study you link. It really did surprise me. Fukkin old people!!!  :32 (18):



It's crazy. Lol it said EXACTLY what successful people KNOW not to be true. But there it is. Authoritative permission to cut corners. 

Sooner or later, Google will be on both sides of any argument. Just like statistics, in general.


----------

